# Hiya, Gang!! It's great to be back!



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Hope nobody minds, 'cause I'm fixin' to stay!

It's been a wild ride for the last 14 mos, no Internet among other sundry deprivations. When leaving CA for MO, I had no idea I was sick with lung cancer. Clueless. Completely asymptomatic. Never smoked in my life but, hey, we all have to breathe in the same air, don't we? Arrived MO early June 2012, started feeling sick mid-July and thought it was stress from the move, divorce, financial upheaval, etc.; diagnosed mid-August, a whirlwind of further diagnostics and two unrelated life-threatening emergency surgeries; barely healed from those when the left upper lobe lobectomy took place mid-October. Then chemo and radiation November through March 2013, several pneumonias, transfusions, chemo brain, neuropathy, sleeping 24/7, the usual recovery package. Had the Internet for ten days now.

Ain't life great?! Seriously, folks . . . I do not have a single complaint in this whole wide world. I am extremely thankful for blessings unnumbered, for the multitude of prayers, the miracles of modern science, the loving care of medical personnel who give their very best to assist cancer patients -- indeed, all patients -- in recovering from illness.

I honestly cannot believe it's been 14 months since I've been in touch with you. I did poke my nose in the door a few times before re-introducing myself, and it was so comforting to see many of the same KPers I knew previously, and get acquainted with some newer members, too.

I have pics to post! A Shetland lace wedding shawl I made for my daughter, though neither I nor the shawl made it to the wedding, due to the cancer. It even passes the 'true test,' in that the shawl glides comfortably through my size 6 wedding ring. Dee's lovely "Elizabeth" pattern. Classic Elite's Silky Alpaca Lace Wt, colorway is Wedding White. When my son can teach me how to post pics (I have forgotten), I'll put them in the Pictures Section with the Topic heading, "Jessica's Wedding Shawl."

Hope you like my new Avatar. These 6 sweetlings are some more of my grandchildren, and they live right here in Columbia, Missouri. Twenty-one grandchildren in all; yep, 21. One of my sons in Sacramento gently informed me that I should remember that I must share them with other grandparents. "Ha!" I retorted. "I don't gotta nothin'! They're mine, Mine, ALL MINE!!"

*I truly love you. You have no idea how much I have missed you all. I missed the wonderful camaraderie, the light bantering, the delightful humor, the helpful instruction, the inspiration, the cheerful encouragement that you brought into my life each and every day.*

It's so great to be back. Hugs to all. xo


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG what a story.
Glad to have you back


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## PeggyAnn (Sep 19, 2012)

Dear GrannyGoode, you are a blessing! Welcome back!


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome back. I hope you are doing much better now.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Delighted to have you back and sounding so chipper.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I love you attitude, lady!
Fingers crossed for a complete recovery and a happy life.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

I am in uncontrollable tears. Where's that blasted Kleenex box? I posted only moments ago, and already I have received several "Welcome Back" responses.

God Bless All Of You.  

I grabbed a dish towel . . . more appropriate. Today's snot rag, for sure. But it does the job.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome back, GrannyGoode and best of health to you!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

we were sitting here waiting for your post!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

So glad for your wonderful attitude! My sister is a 24 year lung cancer survivor and she too had the removal. We really celebrated her 70 th this year! Glad you are back !


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

I am fairly new to KP but your enthusiasm is contagious! I am looking forward to becoming one of your new friends as I feel uplifted myself tonight. 
Never lose that spirit!


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know you yet but I am looking forward to it! We should all have your amazing attitude toward life and what it brings, and boy did it bring you a lot of (stuff). I'm glad it brought you those beautiful grandkids as well and that you're here with us to enjoy them. Welcome back!


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

So glad you are back with us and we want you stay around!! We will be continueing to pray for your quick recovery. Welcome back &#128527;


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome back.


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

I am one of the newbe"s,and wanted to say hi. I think you are an inspiration to all of us. You have been through so much ,and it"s great to hear you are doing well now. Blessings to you. nitehawk.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

GrannyGoode said:


> Hope nobody minds, 'cause I'm fixin' to stay!
> 
> It's been a wild ride for the last 14 mos, no Internet among other sundry deprivations. When leaving CA for MO, I had no idea I was sick with lung cancer. Clueless. Completely asymptomatic. Never smoked in my life but, hey, we all have to breathe in the same air, don't we? Arrived MO early June 2012, started feeling sick mid-July and thought it was stress from the move, divorce, financial upheaval, etc.; diagnosed mid-August, a whirlwind of further diagnostics and two unrelated life-threatening emergency surgeries; barely healed from those when the left upper lobe lobectomy took place mid-October. Then chemo and radiation November through March 2013, several pneumonias, transfusions, chemo brain, neuropathy, sleeping 24/7, the usual recovery package. Had the Internet for ten days now.
> 
> ...


I think you were gone before I got here...but after reading your reasons why, I can say that I am probably as happy as anyone else to see you back! I have other friends who are going thru similar things and to see that you have "made it" is VERY encouraging! May you continue in good health and be happy EVERY day! Welcome home! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I am fairly new here also but you sound like someone I would like to know. Welcome.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Welcome back , and the best of health to you


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Another "newbe" saying welcome back. You have been through so much and still kept your spirits up. Aren't grand children great! Keep up the good spirit and enjoy the bunch of them.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome back, my sweet and beautiful friend. It is so good to see you posting and I hope to see you here often.
God has taken very good care of you and given you a new lease on life.
I am so anxious to see Jessica's Wedding Shawl - I know it is simply beautiful.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

GrannyGoode, I was here before you left and glad to say I had the opportunity to get to know you.
I understood your initial reasons for leaving and prayed that you would be back when the time was right. 
I was so happy to receive your pm the other day. I read it and was in awe of all you have been through, all you have accomplished and 
all the fight in you.

Yes you are truly an inspiration to us all, and I am so happy you are back here with us where you belong.

Love and hugs to you, dear friend. :thumbup:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I must have joined after you left. You are an inspiration.I wish you many healthy and happy years to come.I am very glad you came back {{{{Hugs}}}} :-D :-D


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I love your attitude too! What a breath of fresh air! Hope your health continues to improve and I look forward to your posts and pictures. Welcome back!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

GrannyGoode, we're soooooooo glad to have you back with us!! What a year for you! Blessings to you and lots of prayers too!


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

welcome back and the best of health for you


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Welcome back.


----------



## Cwrenity (Apr 14, 2013)

Whoo Hooo !!!! Welcome back !


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunned by what you have been through and just hope I could respond so well. Your grandchildren must be a great help - they do sound fun. I like the way children are realistic and upfront.
A big welcome back!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome back....WOW!!!What a lady. Wishing you continuing good health.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Gosh what a rough road you have travelled,it's so wonderful to see you are back with us all on kp.I hope you stay well,take care.HUGS xx


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's wishing you "Good Health" welcome back.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome Back....so glad your feeling better....God Bless you...


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Glad to have you back and on the mend. Prayers for you and your health to continue to improve. Enjoy those Grandchildren they are God's blessing to us. Happy Knitting/crocheting.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome back.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

GrannyGoode you have a wonderful spirit 
May your spirit infect all. Welcome home.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome back GrannyGoode, best wishes for a continued recovery. Tessa28


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Welcome back, my sweet and beautiful friend. It is so good to see you posting and I hope to see you here often.
> God has taken very good care of you and given you a new lease on life.
> I am so anxious to see Jessica's Wedding Shawl - I know it is simply beautiful.


Love you too, Pocahontas. Thanks for not giving up on the hope I would be back. xoxo


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I am new within the last year but I want to welcome you back. You have an awesome attitude. I am looking forward to your pictures and posts. God bless you.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

heidisoma said:


> Another "newbe" saying welcome back. You have been through so much and still kept your spirits up. Aren't grand children great! Keep up the good spirit and enjoy the bunch of them.


Oh yeah, kids and grandkids are the greatest! I was going to be the wife of one man, have 24 children, and run like hell to keep up with 'em. The Lord said, "Enough," after 8 kids, though.

Took a lot of flak during the 1970s, such as "Don't you believe in planning?" and "Zero population growth," and "THE pill," and "Do you have any idea how much it will cost to send them all to college?" Hey, I planned for and wanted every one of my children. These hips were born to breed, Baby!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome back! What a fighter you are! I don't think I could have survived all what you have been through! 
Hubby's uncle (78 yr old) is currently undergoing radiation for 6 weeks after surgery on his neck for cancer. I hope he does not have to do chemo! 
Those grandkids are sure glad their grandma is feeling better! Keep well!

June


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

What a strong lady you are........welcome back.....


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

welcome back grannygoode..what a marvellous attitude you have. Happy to hear you`re healed.I`m sure all the prayers and good wishes go with you still.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome back. What a great attitude you have. Looking forward to seeing pics of your work.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome back & prayers!


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Welcome back. Hope you feel better and better each day.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome home!!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

GrannyGoode said:


> Hope nobody minds, 'cause I'm fixin' to stay!
> 
> It's been a wild ride for the last 14 mos, no Internet among other sundry deprivations. When leaving CA for MO, I had no idea I was sick with lung cancer. Clueless. Completely asymptomatic. Never smoked in my life but, hey, we all have to breathe in the same air, don't we? Arrived MO early June 2012, started feeling sick mid-July and thought it was stress from the move, divorce, financial upheaval, etc.; diagnosed mid-August, a whirlwind of further diagnostics and two unrelated life-threatening emergency surgeries; barely healed from those when the left upper lobe lobectomy took place mid-October. Then chemo and radiation November through March 2013, several pneumonias, transfusions, chemo brain, neuropathy, sleeping 24/7, the usual recovery package. Had the Internet for ten days now.
> 
> ...


I only joined this site last November, but I have to say I have been made so welcome and have received a lot of very good advice from everyone . I haven't * spoken * to you before , but I am very glad to be able to write this to you. You sound like a amazing person, who has had a very tough time, and managed to cope with your humour intact. I hope that you keep on making a good recovery and have a long and happy life. 
:thumbup:


----------



## JanKnit14 (May 28, 2013)

So glad to have someone back with a great outlook on life. Keep going and we all look forward to sharing with you! Best wishes for good health!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome back. What a story! You are a strong woman!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello from Pa. You sure did go through a lot. Prayers are with you. Glad you are feeling better. Good to have you back


----------



## lillybug (Jun 12, 2013)

welcome back. hope you are feel better.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

You are a remarkable person!! God has certainly blessed your life! Welcome back! Want to see what things you are making!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome back Your positive attitude is truly uplifting.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Glad to hear you have recovered enough to join us again & that you continue with your wonderful recovery. Welcome back!!!!


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Welcome back to you and hope you continue to feel great.
Your attitude is positive and will be a help to you. All the best.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

It's so good to have you back after your whirlwind "adventures!" Although I didn't know you were ill, I will pray for your continuing recovery and good health.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome back lovely, sweet, funny GrannyGoode!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome back Granny we have so many new things on KP now.. we have workshops, we have new members, we have so many I can't think off the top of my head.. go to your profil and look through the posts you can subscribe to... I'm so happy you are ok and are back with us... you have been an the journey of your life and we are thrilled you made it back to us.. the wedding shawl sounds so amazing I would love to see it...


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW and mercy me.
What a lot took place in a few short months.
But you SPIRIT is 100%.
Hope you are mending well.

Glad you are back.
Linda


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

After all that, it is wonderful to have you back! Your attitude is great. Wishing you the best of health.


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

Welcome home!


----------



## flora.arnott (Aug 19, 2012)

Your so inspirational.....I'm so glad your back.xxx


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I am glad to see you again! I am also happy to hear that you made it through all of issues you have been dealing with these last 14 months! Welcome back!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome back! God bless you in your recovery and keep you to enjoy all those wonderful grandchildren.


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome back, so glad you're here! What a story, can't wait to see your photos. I have only one grandchild so far, and I try to remember that there are two (sigh) other sets of grandparents, but we have the biggest share, LOL. I wish you continued good health and happiness.


----------



## maryellens (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome back, and prayers are with you. Sounds like a treacherous route back, but I am glad you made it through.
Keep us posted how you are doing.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

What an uplifting post! Thanks for sharing and welcome back!!


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Dont know you but am looking to doing so. Love your wonderful spirit. All the best for a full recovery. X


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

God Bless you GrannyGoode, Its wonderful to have you back..


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

I am so Glad to Hear that Your Ordeal is OVER......
God was listening.... and did Bless YOU & Us because we have You back......
I am so-o-o glad that you are finally well again.....
:lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1limey (Mar 1, 2012)

Glad that you are feeling better! Welcome back!!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

So glad your back it sounds like you have had a time of it but your back with us now. Wish I was near to give you a hug but I am thinking of you.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome 'home' you are one special lady hugs and more hugs x x x


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Dear GrannyGoode, you have had your share. It's wonderful that there are now four feet in the sand. Welcome back!!!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome back. You are truly blessed with grandchildren and a wonderful positive outlook. So glad you are better.
Ellie


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Blessings for a positive & healthy future. You go,


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome home! I am so happy you are back. You are a fantastic asset to this Forum and to our lives. 
Marilyn


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome home!


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

Wonderful to have you back. Prayers that the good Lord will keep you well.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

I've not had the pleasure of chatting with you yet....but wow you really have put MY life in perspective.....you are one strong lady ...you amaze me ..god bless you...


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> Welcome back lovely, sweet, funny GrannyGoode!


Lovely? Not since I smiled for the camera while sitting on a pony back in 1953.
Sweet? Guess I do eat too much sugar.
But funny? Sweet chops, looks ain't everything. Thanks, though.

Whatchaknittin', gracieanne?


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome back.....it's great to hear from you. God Bless you and your beautiful family!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

LindaH said:


> I am glad to see you again! I am also happy to hear that you made it through all of issues you have been dealing with these last 14 months! Welcome back!


Great BIG hugs to my favorite MT!! I retired from the hospital I worked in when the administration switched everything over to voice recognition. No more need for a born wordsmith-turned-medical-transcriptionist anymore. Waaaaaaaa.

Know what, Linda? In April of this year I indulged in a well-deserved nervous breakdown and spent two weeks in the psych unit here at MU Hosp. Thought I was in a Caribbean spa, so help me! Was home for one week, went right back, pleading, "Please adopt me!!" :XD: And they did, by cracky! Another two full weeks on that new regimen of meds, said my good-byes with grateful tears, and thought about buying roller blades. Still thinking . . .

My son eyes me warily whenever I mention the roller blade thingy.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome back. It's great that you are so positive. Good luck


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

CALaura said:


> Welcome back, so glad you're here! What a story, can't wait to see your photos. I have only one grandchild so far, and I try to remember that there are two (sigh) other sets of grandparents, but we have the biggest share, LOL. I wish you continued good health and happiness.


Laura dear, I'm very sure the love you hold in your heart for your precious grandchild is not one whit less than what I feel for my tribe. Isn't that the wonderful thing about being a grandparent? We are happy for other grandparents' happiness, and mourn with them when they mourn as well.

I firmly believe "we are on this earth not to see through each other, but to see each other through." The words are not original with me, but I just cannot remember where I read them. xo


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Welcome back Granny we have so many new things on KP now.. we have workshops, we have new members, we have so many I can't think off the top of my head.. go to your profil and look through the posts you can subscribe to... I'm so happy you are ok and are back with us... you have been an the journey of your life and we are thrilled you made it back to us.. the wedding shawl sounds so amazing I would love to see it...


Ronie! I mean, OK, Sarge, I'll get to my Profile right away and see what's new and sign up for stuff. Shazaaaaaaam!!

Who loves you, Baby? xo


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Sandy Glad you are back here with us. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome back, Granny Goode ! I love you and your attitude ! Life is tough,- we can't predict future happenings and who will stay, as our friends after all ! I pray to Lord to stay with me and He sends amazing people, like you, on my way, when I least expect it ! I wish you the best of health and good recovery, and a lot of knitting and talking with us ! Isn't it nice to speak our minds with people, whom we love, here !?


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

GrannyGoode said:


> Ronie! I mean, OK, Sarge, I'll get to my Profile right away and see what's new and sign up for stuff. Shazaaaaaaam!!
> 
> Who loves you, Baby? xo


Ronie, I look forward to some of the new additions to KP's website. Signed up for some of them. I also wrote a few terse words on the political one, reassuring folks I would not return. I have very strong opinions and am completely unafraid to express them to anyone at anytime or in any setting.

Thing is, however, I like to build things up and not tear them down. So I decided to opt out of subscribing to the political arena.

Quite a few very brave ladies with whom I agree have made thought-provoking and carefully worded postings; others, equally brave, seem to 'fly off the handle' in momentary anger, while I am sure they would be quite polite discussing the same controversial topic in a different setting.

*We all have great worth. We also have more similarities that bring us together than differences which divide us. It is also my everlasting belief that each of us has only one real common enemy -- and it's not each other.*

A very dear friend said to me years ago -- after I lost my temper and spoke VERY rudely to my supervisor -- "You know, Honey, anything which MUST be said CAN be said in a nice way." She was so caring in her chastisement of me, so understanding and wise as to how differences of opinion should best be resolved, that I never forgot the moment. Hope I never forget it.

And now, after my little trip around the world with lung cancer that I did not bring onto myself (having never smoked), yet not blaming anybody in my family's past for the secondhand smoke I inhaled (they simply didn't know, did they?) . . . my perspective on Life, and on *PEOPLE* especially, has softened my heart and completely erased any anger I have ever felt towards anyone in my life. Lingering grudges -- GONE FOREVER.

I see very clearly now that I should have strong beliefs as to know for myself what is right and wrong, so as to be able to make my own decisions intelligently and wisely, but never to personally attack another person if they disagree with me. It was Thomas Jefferson who said, "I may disagree with a man's opinion; but I will defend to the death his right to express it."

Ronie dearest, I am a Christian. My Savior, Jesus Christ, said "Love one another." I believe there are some things we mortals consider to be terribly controversial, while the Lord does not consider such things controversial at all. If we just remember His words, "Love one another," most, if not all of today's discord and incivility would instantly dissipate. This I believe.

Thank you so much for directing me to the newest additions to our wonderful KP Forum. Know what, Ronie? When I was brand new to KP, the first thing I did was to purchase a very nice notebook into which I wrote uplifting and inspiring gems, funny tidbits, etc. That notebook is still among my library books, and I remember writing down some of the things you contributed to KP. Gotta find it and resume my "KP Journal."

Gotta jet. xoxo


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome back. Love your spirit and faith. It is what got you through your rough patch. I sure hope you have smooth sailing from now on.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Joining in on all the fun celebrations to welcome you HOME here on KP!!! 

We are BLESSED to have you back where you belong with us! 

May the LORD continue to bless you and heal you so you can be here to enjoy those grandchildren and inspire us who are fortunate enough to be included in your sphere of influence. 

What a RIDE, ehy? But what a firm grip you've got and a beautiful spirit. Reminds me of the Scripture that says, "Beloved, I would that you prosper and be in health as your soul prospers." In which case, you are well on the way of way beyond recovery and enjoying the life GOD has granted.

Thank you for coming back to remind us of just how blessed we are!

Adding you to my prayer list and hoping to be more like you.


----------



## Ginnysue (Nov 28, 2012)

You are an inspiration! Welcome back!!


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome back - love from New Zealand!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

wishing you all the best. welcome back


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome back. Hope things keep going well for you.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Welcome home,GrannyGoode! Happy to have you back.

Donna K


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Your story is amazing! Your attitude is so AWESOME. I wish you were my neighbor  Your outlook is inspirational. Sending you additional strength and courage! Welcome back.

Kelli


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

God bless you. So glad you are bag. Take care of yourself. Gorgeous grand children.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad to see you back, I think you are marvellous to go through all that and come out the other side, look forward to seeing you on here often, I can't always get on here everyday but I do look at the ones I miss. love and hugs to you xx


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Damama said:


> God bless you. So glad you are bag. Take care of yourself. Gorgeous grand children.


That should have read so glad you are BACK, not bag. Sorry


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

My sincerest thanks to all of you who welcomed me back home to KP. A million thanks, also, to those who stopped by and poked their head in the door for a moment or two before moving on.

Seldom do words fail me, but they do just now. It's 4:00 a.m., a very long day filled with much joy and warmth unrelated to the July weather. You are blessings in my life.

Nitey-nite, y'all. xo


----------



## lambchop7262 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yea! Good for you & glad you're here with us!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome Home!!!!!!!!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome back, it is so wonderful that you have made such an amazing recovery. I feel they could make a movie about "your journey"!!! Continue to keep well, do keep us updated & we look forward to the pictures.


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

What a journey you've been on! I am just amazed that you are telling this story with such grace and strength.
Welcome back!

Cathie


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

welcome back


----------



## Grannie Myra (Jan 3, 2013)

You are an inspiration! Don't know if I could have been so positive but, hey, I think when we faced with a challenge, we rise to the occasion (with a little help from our friends).


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome back and hope you are feeling better.


----------

